# Bobbi Brown job interview advice?



## miniholly93 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! So last week, I had a face to face interview for Bobbi Brown on a counter here in the UK. I passed my phone interview last month and then had a face to face interview with the counter manager a couple of weeks ago which I passed. Last Tuesday, I had another interview with the area manager and she said she'd get back to me the following day which she didn't, I gave her until yesterday to get back to me and she didn't so I ended up ringing them up, one of the makeup artists picked up and said the manager was in the staff room. She took my name and number and said she'd get her to give me a ring later on in the day and of course she still hasn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its been a week today since my interview and thought I would have heard something by now. Has anyone else had a similar experience? I really have no idea what to do now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for reading x


----------



## flowercita (Mar 20, 2014)

Mmmm. I would call for one last time, or email her. Do u have her email or direct line? Maybe you can leave her a msg. If u don't hear about her, sorry but consider that you were not selected for the job.


----------



## k_mcx (May 7, 2014)

Hi MiniHolly,

I have a telephone interview with Bobbi Brown too and was wondering if you could let me know what questions you were asked during yours so I know what to prepare for, I've never had a telephone interview for a cosmetics company before and am unsure of what to expect!

I hope you finally heard back and it was good news!

Thanks so much,

Kristen x


----------

